
Uber pulls self-driving cars after first fatal crash of autonomous vehicle - techlover14159
http://money.cnn.com/2018/03/19/technology/uber-autonomous-car-fatal-crash/index.html
======
DrScump
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16619917](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16619917)

1400+ points

